# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  От каких овощей и фруктов стоит отказаться зимой?

## Irina

*Разгар зимы, а в магазинах немало свежих овощей и фруктов, в домашних запасах — куча солений и варений. Но все ли дары природы сейчас полезны?*

Из-за нашего сурового климата в народе сложилось два мифа. Первый родился в эпоху советского дефицита: свежие овощи и фрукты можно есть только в сезон, а в другое время года — лучше домашние запасы — соленья, варенья, компоты. Второй миф звучит более научно: раз наши далёкие предки питались только тем, что добывали в родных краях, то обмен веществ человека тесно связан с местностью проживания. Поскольку зимой свежих даров природы тогда не было (а тропических тем более), значит, они для нас вредны.

*Картоха — не наша*

— Если так думать, то в первую очередь надо отказаться не от бананов и цитрусовых, а от главного национального продукта — картошки, — объясняет Виктор Конышев, эксперт по вопросам питания, доктор медицинских наук. — Её начали насаждать, как и кофе, только при Петре I, то есть всего 300 лет назад. С точки зрения эволюции это ничтожно малый промежуток времени, в течение которого никакого приспособления обмена веществ к продукту произойти не может.

С другой стороны, даже если вы будете есть только то, что приносят ваши 6 соток, то и такое питание не будет идеальным. Почему?

— Эксперты Всемирной организации здравоохранения (ВОЗ) рекомендуют для профилактики болезней ежедневно не менее 400 г овощей, фруктов и ягод, — объясняет Виктор Конышев. — Каждый плод наделён присущими только ему полезными веществами, поэтому лучше сочетать разные дары природы. Клюква, например, по содержанию витамина С уступает чёрной смородине, облепихе и киви. Но в ней много ресвератрола (защищает от атеросклероза). Облепиха и авокадо, в отличие от других плодов, содержат много полезных ненасыщенных жирных кислот. Часто полагают, будто фрукты — источник всех витаминов. Но это не так. В основном они содержат лишь витамин С, фолиевую кислоту и бета-каротин (из него образуется витамин А). Потребность в других витаминах нужно восполнять за счёт пищи животного происхождения и злаков. Например, зимой нам особенно важен витамин D — для его выработки в организме не хватает солнца. Во фруктах этого витамина нет, восполнить потребность в нём помогут яйца, сливочное масло, печень трески, икра.

По рекомендации ВОЗ во многих странах были проведены информационные кампании, пропагандирующие овощи и фрукты. Главный лозунг звучал так: «5 раз в день!». Это значит, что каждому нужно съедать в день не менее 5 порций овощей и фруктов, каждая порция — 80-100 грамм. Но в некоторых странах увеличивали рекомендуемую дозу до 6-12 раз в день. Кроме того, людей учили есть плоды разного цвета. «Игра» в цвета имеет серьёзную научную основу — цвет фруктам и овощам придают полезнейшие вещества с мощным антиоксидантным действием. Именно они защищают нас от заболеваний сердца, сосудов, даже многих видов рака.

*Проживём и без ананасов?*

На что обратить внимание при походе в магазин?

- Морковь, свёкла, капуста, репа, редька и лук — единственные русские овощи, сохраняющиеся всю зиму без консервации. Но их одних недостаточно. Нужны ещё помидоры, цветной перец, кабачки, баклажаны, салаты и т. д. Помидоры можно заменять томатным соком.

- Отечественные фрукты зиму не переживают. Поэтому не брезгуйте дарами из тёплых краёв. Конечно, без ананасов и манго можно обойтись. Но привычные апельсины и мандарины организму нужны.

- Соленья, варенья и компоты — это уже не полезные дары природы, а... выражаясь мягко, их имитация. Но есть одно исключение — квашеная капуста. Правда, её правильнее относить не к соленьям, а к продуктам брожения вроде кефира и вина. После брожения полезные вещества из неё усваиваются гораздо лучше. При тушении капусты они частично разрушаются.

- Летние ягоды, овощи и фрукты замораживайте в морозильнике. Так, в отличие от варений и солений, сохранятся полезные вещества. Не стоит считать клубнику и вишню сезонными деликатесами — они полезны круглый год. А вот солёные огурцы, наоборот, возведите в ранг особого лакомства — это действительно вкуснятина, но есть её лучше пореже.

- Сухую зелень добавляйте по щепотке в разные блюда. По полезным свойствам она не уступает свежей.

- Картофель — чуть ли не единственный растительный продукт, который не считают полезным. Витаминов, антиоксидантов и прочих нужных веществ в нём «кот наплакал», а крахмала много. Заменяйте его овощными гарнирами и кашами.

- Нельзя не сказать о парниковых овощах и зелени, выращенных методом гидропоники — в горшочках или на искусственно смоделированной почве. Конечно, грунтовые лучше. Но и эти сгодятся.

АиФ

----------

